# Bud blast ?



## sastry (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi
I have a collection of 30 + species of Paphs and about 25 hybrids. The plants are all healthy and many of them are into flowering stage. The buds develop and after some time they start drying and this is the case of even developed buds. Paph. spicerianum opened but after two days the lip (pouch) started wilting. Now the hybrids also having this problem. Is it because of variation in temperature (though it is not going beyond 30 C now) or si there something I am missing? 
sastry


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 15, 2016)

It would help to know where you are located, how you are growing them, if you move the plants around (indoors?) when they are flowering, and what kind of 'wilting'. Do you mean the petals turn brown as if they were fading? And what kind of variation in temperature do you experience?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2016)

As the buds form are you changing your watering at all?


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2016)

What is your humidity?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2016)

Since you indicate this happens to all of your buds and flowers the first two things to consider are:

1. Ethylene gas presence
2. Low humidity


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

Low humidity is the most likely cause or lack of air movement.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2016)

as above.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bud blast results from various causes, a couple of which have been mentioned above.

Sometimes, it seems to just happen. 

Unless it is a universal problem on your collection, and assuming your conditions are not on the extreme side like very low humidity or chronic underwatering, then it might just be "bad luck". 

I hope your other plants behave better.


----------



## sastry (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you for all the responses, i feel it could be low humidity and probably less air movement, there has not been any other problems such as under watering and presence of gases. Along with this, Paph. fairrieanum bloomed well and few others are in buds, hope they will bloom.
sastry


----------

